# Best way to wean



## brianbeth84 (Nov 14, 2013)

To refresh your memory, on other threads I've talked about the orphan lamb in the house.  He is now transitioning to the barn and is out there full time days.  I tried to leave him out overnight and when I checked on him on a 29 deg night, the whole herd was at one end of the barn and Oliver was at the other.  The whole herd consists of other babies, ages 8 weeks and 6 weeks.  Oliver is 7 weeks.

I thought I'd wean all the babies into their own stall so they would have each other and then Oliver would buddy up with them without the moms in the way. I have weaned horses cold turkey but can you do the same with lambs?  It is too early?  Can they be in a side by side stall so they can see each other or is it best to totally remove them?  FYI all are eating and drinking on their own.  Oliver still gets a bottle 3 times a day.  He is a runt.  Other lambs weigh between 35-39 lbs, OLiver is at 26.3.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 14, 2013)

Orphans can be weaned at around 6 weeks, but I always let lambs on ewes to stay with their mums for about 3 months as that way they grow better.

If your little bottle lamb is so much smaller than the rest maybe you want to carry on a bit longer (another week or two) with Oliver.

If you decide to wean your lambs from their mums,then separate them out of earshot (and sheep can hear much better than us). The ewes and lambs will go crazy if they can still see or hear each other....even when separated fields apart they generally call for each other for at least 48 hours.

You eventually will have to take lambs from ewes as the lambs will continue to suckle when they are as big (or bigger than) mum.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 14, 2013)

I would separate all the lambs from their dams and stop giving Oliver his bottle. Everybody can be weaned cold turkey. Give them plenty of hay and grain and fresh water and they will be happy (well as happy as can be separated from their moms).


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2013)

When it comes to lambs with mothers I tend to let them naturally wean. If not I take them off at about 3 months. It's best for bottle babies to go at least 8 weeks. That can be wean as early as 4 weeks ( EMERGENCIES ONLY)

I go cold turkey with my bottle babies. Unless they look super pathetic and I am weak then they get random bottles.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 14, 2013)

I wean all my lambs cold turkey as well. It is best if they can`t hear or see the moms. Personaly I wean at 3 months, but have heared of a couple people who wean at 8 weeks. For my own sheep, I have found the lambs to be bigger and healthyer through out their lives, or until sale time if they are left with the ewe, or on the bottle for longer! Just my personal opinion though!
No matter their age, when you wean, make sure they have lots of grass or hay, and free choice water. I give mine a bit of grain to pick at for the first bit.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 15, 2013)

_I as well as every other commercial sheep raiser that I know wean all lambs at 5 months of age.  Those lambs that are in great shape and size  are shipped to auction/ slaughter  immediately.        While the smaller or leaner ones head to the feed lot to finish. Doing otherwise, we would go broke fast.     _


----------

